# 5 PWN'd



## Frank Zef (2/7/15)

Interesting listening about the chemical composition of Five Pawns e-juice.



From the audio clip poster:
"
Let’s talk about Five Pawns and their liquid that was tested and measured up to 2,500 ppm of acetyl propionyl (see lab results below).

Since Cloud9 removed the diacetyl and acetyl propionyl lab test results from their website after receiving a C&D from Five Pawns, I uploaded all the test results to scribd and imgur:

http://www.scribd.com/collections/14300538/Five-Pawns-diacetyl-acetyl-propionyl-test-results "

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (6/7/15)

Interesting thanks @Frank Zef 

While everyone is focused on the "nasties" did anyone notice that in the test results many of the 5 Pawns Juices have *about 70% PG *

Is it just me - am I looking at this correctly?

Wow, I am quite surprised.


----------



## Gizmo (6/7/15)

So glad we dont stock this anymore.


----------



## baksteen8168 (6/7/15)

My wallet is glad that I found something to replace 5P with.


----------



## Dirge (6/7/15)

Silver said:


> Interesting thanks @Frank Zef
> 
> While everyone is focused on the "nasties" did anyone notice that in the test results many of the 5 Pawns Juices have *about 70% PG *
> 
> ...



Also the nic content was way out on some of them. Like 10mg instead of 18mg


----------



## Silver (6/7/15)

Dirge said:


> Also the nic content was way out on some of them. Like 10mg instead of 18mg



Oh - didn't actually see that. 

The reason I am interested in the PG/VG content is that the bottles I have are marked 50/50 on the cardboard bottle covers and the bottles themselves.

I have commented previously that even though I only have 12mg - they are one of the only juices that I found give me an acceptable throat hit (nearly like 18mg of others). I always put that down to special flavours and 5Pawns wizardry. 

But if its that the PG ratio is actually higher - then that would also explain things. 

Strangely though, even if their PG is closer to 70% - they don't give me the harshness of say Liqua juices, known to be high in PG. I know there's probably a lot more to it than that - but just saying - if they are 70% PG, then they pull it off very well indeed.

Either the tests are just inaccurate or the juice is really higher in PG than advertised.


----------



## Dirge (6/7/15)

Silver said:


> Oh - didn't actually see that.
> 
> The reason I am interested in the PG/VG content is that the bottles I have are marked 50/50 on the cardboard bottle covers and the bottles themselves.
> 
> ...



I've had experiences with some local high VG juice(6mg) where the throat hit was super harsh, I couldn't drip it on my 0.5ohm build at all. Where other 50/50 6mg juice were smooth on the same build/wattage. So I sometimes just wonder how much we are actually getting what is advertised.

Now with the high VG 6mg liquid that gave me that harsh throat hit, it was most definitely high VG, very thick. So my thinking was the nic content was much higher than 6mg.


----------



## Silver (6/7/15)

Dirge said:


> I've had experiences with some local high VG juice(6mg) where the throat hit was super harsh, I couldn't drip it on my 0.5ohm build at all. Where other 50/50 6mg juice were smooth on the same build/wattage. So I sometimes just wonder how much we are actually getting what is advertised.
> 
> Now with the high VG 6mg liquid that gave me that harsh throat hit, it was most definitely high VG, very thick. So my thinking was the nic content was much higher than 6mg.



I have noticed that the flavour itself does impact the throat hit a bit.
Not much, but it does.
Maybe in your case it was the nic and the flavour combined

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Dubz (6/7/15)

Dirge said:


> I've had experiences with some local high VG juice(6mg) where the throat hit was super harsh, I couldn't drip it on my 0.5ohm build at all. Where other 50/50 6mg juice were smooth on the same build/wattage. So I sometimes just wonder how much we are actually getting what is advertised.
> 
> Now with the high VG 6mg liquid that gave me that harsh throat hit, it was most definitely high VG, very thick. So my thinking was the nic content was much higher than 6mg.


It could be that the local juice needed some steeping. Sometimes freshly made juice can be very harsh but after a week or two of steeping it becomes smooth.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dirge (6/7/15)

Silver said:


> I have noticed that the flavour itself does impact the throat hit a bit.
> Not much, but it does.
> Maybe in your case it was the nic and the flavour combined



It's possible. I had a bottle of 3mg the week prior, and it was smooth as butter.

Maybe it just needed a good shake, for all I know the PG just rushes to the front when I drip, then again I had the same experience with the liquid in my Delta 2 as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dirge (6/7/15)

Dubz said:


> It could be that the local juice needed some steeping. Sometimes freshly made juice can be very harsh but after a week or two of steeping it becomes smooth.



I agree, however not the case.


----------



## ashTZA (6/7/15)

Castle Long could contain cyanide for all I care and I'd still vape it.
Its a taste worth dying for.


----------

